# Inbetriebnahme S120



## yone (12 Februar 2013)

Hey,
ich will den Antrieb S120 CU310 PN in Betrieb nehmen, Blicke aber bei den ganzen Handbüchern (Listenhandbuch, Gerätehandbuch, Getting started, Inbetriebnahmehandbuch) nicht durch, weil überall das gleiche steht, aber dann doch irgendwie anders und ich von vielen Dingen, die da drin stehen einfach zu wenig Ahnung habe.

Will das ganze mit STARTER machen, am liebsten 'online', da ich gelesen habe, dass STARTER dann automatisch alle Parametereinstellungen einliest und einstellt. Gibt es eine Anleitung, die erklärt, was man für die komplette Inbetriebnahme tun muss?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (12 Februar 2013)

Hallo yone,

was hast du genau vor? Wie viele Achsen? Servo oder Asynchron? Erfahrungen in Antriebstechnik? Mit "mal eben" ist da nichts..

Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## zako (12 Februar 2013)

Hallo yone

Hast Du einen Drive CliQ - Motor? Was willst Du machen? Hast Du z.B. einen Wickler, oder willst Du von A --> B positionieren, oder Kurvenscheiben fahren, oder brauchst Du eine Bahninterpolation, ... Erzähl doch mal .
Damit Du den Motor zum Drehen bringst, brauchst Du sicher nicht die ganze Doku lesen. 
Auf deinen PC musst Du den STARTER installiert haben. Ich verwende einfach einen USB --> Ethernet Adapter (z.B.  Belkin, Level ONE, ...) mit fester Netzwerkadresse und verbinde mich über eine Ethernetlkabel mit der CU310 PN.
Einfach über erreichbare Teilnehmer im STARTER (man kann auch gleich den "gelben Button ONLINE verbinden" nehmen) das Gerät súchen (ggf. gleich eine andere IP- Adresse zuweisen, aber man kann zunächst mit der Werksteineinstellung weiterarbeiten ) und dann automatische Konfiguration starten (falls mit Geber und Du keine Drehmomentregelung brauchst, nimm einfach Betriebsart SERVO (auch bei Asychronmotoren)). Falls Du einen DriveCliQ Motor hast, dann haste schon gewonnen. Einfach über Steuertafel einschalten und dreht. 
Anschließend hochladen und OFFLINE gewünschte Funktionsmodule auswählen (zunächst hast Du nur einen Antrieb mit Drehzahl- und Stromregler, im Prinzip muss man jetzt noch festlegen woher die Drehzahlsollwerte kommen, z.B. vom internen Hochlaufgeber (wenn man nur drehzahlgeregelt fahren will, oder vom Einfachpositionierer, wenn man von A --> B positionieren will, oder von einer überlagerten Steuerung, ....) ) und wieder reinladen. 

Folgend sind genügend Beispiele wie es dann weitergehen kann (z.B. Anbindung an eine Simatic S7):
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/60733299

oder gleich die ganze Liste von Applikationsbeispielen:
www.siemens.de/sinamics-applikationen


Grüße
Zako


----------



## yone (12 Februar 2013)

Erfahrungen in Antriebstechnik: Nein, noch nie einen Motor oder dergleichen in Betrieb genommen.

Ich will den Sinamics, der an einen Asynchronmotor angeschlossen wird (sprich eine Achse), parametrieren und meinen Motor drehen lassen. 
Habe vor den PC mit dem Antrieb via Profinet zu verbinden und einzustellen, allerdings weiß ich nicht, was ich alles einzustellen habe.

 Mein ASM besitzt nebenbei bemerkt ein elektronisches Typenschild und eine Drive-Cliq Schnittstelle.

EDIT: Ah super, zako, dann mach ich mir über das "Drehen" keine Sorgen ;-)
Kann ich nicht einfach via Ethernet Kabel meinen Antrieb an den PC verbinden? 
Regelung kommt später noch, will erstmal eine Drehmomentrampe vorgeben, geht das auch direkt über die Steuertafel?

Danke


----------



## zako (12 Februar 2013)

> Kann ich nicht einfach via Ethernet Kabel meinen Antrieb an den PC verbinden?



Du kannst über die gleiche Schnittstelle ONLINE gehen, wie Du z.B. auch auf einer SIMATIC mit PN- Schnittstelle zugreifst (das ist kein Unterschied).
... und Du willst sicherlich eine Drehzahl über die Steuertafel vorgeben und kein Drehmoment (sonst könnte der Antrieb recht schnell losbeschleunigen (falls Reibung / Gegenmoment gering ist));-)


----------



## yone (12 Februar 2013)

Frag mich sowieso, was ist der Unterschied zwischen Ethernet und Profinet?  Kann also die Ethernetschnittstelle vom PC ohne Adapter oder dergleichen nutzen, ja?
Okay, ja grad schon weiter gedacht, als ich eigentlich bin ;-). Meinte natürlich Drehzahlrampe, weil ich noch keine Last am Motor habe.


----------



## ChristophD (13 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ja kannst die normale Ethernet Schnittstelle nutzen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## elifendt (15 Februar 2013)

Also ich bin am Anfang mit dem Inbetriebnahmehandbuch Sinamics S120 ganz gut zurecht gekommen. Dort wird dann auch genau beschrieben wie der Antrieb angesteuert werden kann und wie der Antrieb am Anfang über die Steuertafel verfahren werden kann.


----------



## yone (19 Februar 2013)

Okay, dann werde ich mich daran mal versuchen ;-).

Ich möchte über meine SPS S7-300 nach der Inbetriebnahme meinen Antrieb steuern. Dazu wollte ich über meine SPS ...

a) den Antrieb per Schalter freigeben: Schalter auf 1 -> Antrieb wird freigeschaltet, falls Not-Aus nicht aktiv; Aus1,Aus2, etc auf 0)
b) den Not-Aus steuern: Not-Aus-Schalter gedrückt -> Antrieb wird ausgeschaltet (rollt aus) und kann nicht mehr freigeschaltet werden
Bei b): Setz ich dazu einfach AUS1 auf 1?

Habe noch ein Simulationsmodul, wo ich meine Simulationseingänge ja setzen kann. Kann ich auch damit meinen Antrieb für's erste freischalten? D.h. Simulationseingang 0.0 beispielsweise auf 1 setzen -> Antrieb wird freigeschaltet?

Wo kann ich zu dem Thema vielleicht noch was finden, vielleicht auch Beispiele?


----------



## elifendt (19 Februar 2013)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. 

Gruß


----------

